# Getting IMSS health insurance



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I read on some random web site that joining the IMSS system may be denied for a long laundry list of preexisting medical conditions, including high blood pressure. 

I have high blood pressure that is well-controlled by medication. Does anyone know whether that still means no chance of approval?


----------

